# Low-income senior housing "Waitlists"



## dko1951 (Jul 16, 2022)

There is no affordable housing for low income seniors. I am on numerous waitlists that range from 3 to five years. I live in California so the cost of living only exacerbates the problem. I have even been rejected because my income was too low? Anyone in a similar situation and is there light at the end of the tunnel other than the ones we hear about in near death experiences?


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 16, 2022)

Here, the wait is 2-3 years. Is there something like a council on aging to help you? Maybe with emergency housing to bump you up the list to #1?

Are you in a position to get a roommate? The Washington Post had an article a day or two ago on older folks getting younger roommates - often a bit lower rent in exchange for help, always with participation in household chores as is usual for roommates. The article spoke of agencies that vet roommates for seniors -- not government agencies, I don't think.

To read articles in WAPO you have to join (not forced to subscribe) and only get a few articles a month free. I got to read this one because I came to them from the Ukraine via my VPN. You can try it, if you are interested; link below.

One roommate is 85, the other is 27. Such arrangements are growing.​https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...nerational-housing-roommates-nesterly-senior/​


----------



## katlupe (Jul 17, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> There is no affordable housing for low income seniors. I am on numerous waitlists that range from 3 to five years. I live in California so the cost of living only exacerbates the problem. I have even been rejected because my income was too low? Anyone in a similar situation and is there light at the end of the tunnel other than the ones we hear about in near death experiences?


I am in NY state and we have waiting lists too but I don't think our list takes that long. Four years ago I applied and got my apartment within three weeks. I was put on the top of the list due to urgent need. The company that owns my building are constantly adding more buildings to their "affordable housing" inventory. It probably depends on the area you are looking too.


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 17, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Here, the wait is 2-3 years. Is there something like a council on aging to help you? Maybe with emergency housing to bump you up the list to #1?
> 
> Are you in a position to get a roommate? The Washington Post had an article a day or two ago on older folks getting younger roommates - often a bit lower rent in exchange for help, always with participation in household chores as is usual for roommates. The article spoke of agencies that vet roommates for seniors -- not government agencies, I don't think.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I will check it out. We do have Council on Aging but the housing in CA. is worse than most with all of the fires many people are still trying to rebuild from the fire in 2017.  I have considered room mates and have in my life had a few all with bad experiences. Rent prices are very high in this area. Studios start at $1500 a month. I have been looking in Redding where the rent runs about half but my children and grand kids are all here.. Thanks again.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2022)

I haven't noticed any wait lists locally, but there's little available and what is available sucks.


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 20, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I haven't noticed any wait lists locally, but there's little available and what is available sucks.


Thanks for your reply. I'm kind of amazed at how little response has come from this thread. I'm starting feel like I'm all alone on this but I know better since all the waitlists are full and long. 
There are many dedicated complexes in my area, just too many people in need. I have checked all over this state and some others, it's the same everywhere. Thanks again.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 20, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm kind of amazed at how little response has come from this thread. I'm starting feel like I'm all alone on this but I know better since all the waitlists are full and long.
> There are many dedicated complexes in my area, just too many people in need. I have checked all over this state and some others, it's the same everywhere. Thanks again.


I think that some of the reason for how little response there's been is that some fortunate people have already found a good senior's place to live, some don't want to move from where they are now no matter how much they possibly should (like my huzz), and some have given up whether it's because of the lack of housing or because their sig. other refuses to (my case).


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I think that some of the reason for how little response there's been is that some fortunate people have already found a good senior's place to live, some don't want to move from where they are now no matter how much they possibly should (like my huzz), and some have given up whether it's because of the lack of housing or because their sig. other refuses to (my case).


My reason is I couldn't in good conscience advise anybody to move to this area.  While of all the areas I've lived in it has the second-lowest cost of living, the drawbacks wouldn't make it worthwhile.  

On a side note, when I said little available, I was referring to 55+ apartments.  But there are plenty of places that are assisted living.


----------



## Remy (Jul 22, 2022)

I feel you OP, I'm still working and worried. If you are in an area affected by fires, as I am, it's even harder. Many people looking, many people displaced, low availability and prices increasing.

And they are not building for the needs of the community, they are building to make money.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 22, 2022)

I have a friend who waited more than 3 years to get into senior housing (public). She finally got an apartment in a building that is not under the city's public housing umbrella but it is for seniors. When I was going to let my Honorary Daughter (HD take my apartment because it would have been more affordable for her. She had serious health issues affecting her ability to work consistently. As a co-op stockholder (aka apartment owner) I would have "leased" my two bedroom unit to her for the same price I was paying which was $494 at the time. I found out how daunting the process is. The wait lists in my city and the next town over were 3 - 4 years and I wasn't looking at municipal public housing (MPH) apartments. MPH in our area charges 33% of one's income. I also found out that the application process for apartments is too invasive. Since my HD really needed a three bedroom (which she already had), she told me she'd manage and to stay here. 

I had a neighbor who moved several blocks away to an apartment complex mostly for seniors about 5 years ago. She was paying around $750 a month for a one bedroom. It's not public housing and the rent may have gone up since then. It was one of the places I had applied to where the process was too invasive. My friend who had been looking for more than 3 years finally found a place just last month and is paying about $750 for her one bedroom. That's a very good price for this area and a great price when one considers rental costs in surrounding areas.

Naturally, if a senior needs to be in assistant living, the cost is prohibitive for many.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 23, 2022)

Yes, it's very tough for folks on a limited income. Quite different from my in-laws in Canada (the majority of the extended family live in either BC or Alberta), where they get to choose which senior housing facility to live in. Nothing luxurious but good, solid, basic housing, at government-subsidized rates. Or, they can stay where they are if income-qualified (see link below for further explanation).

So many Americans diss Canada's "Socialist" healthcare system without knowing anything about it. Canada not only covers its citizens from birth to death, it also has a number of different senior options, from private senior communities (usually upscale, similar to ones found in US) to a variety of subsidized programs, ranging from rent subsidies to independent living (houses or apartments), including co-housing, life lease, and Assisted Living.

You can get an overview of what a "Socialist" healthcare system offers - which of course, is nothing of the sort if one understands what a Socialist is and IS NOT - from this Canadian blogger's website:
9 Housing Options for Seniors in Canada (Including Independent Low-Income Living)


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2022)

My reason I hadn't replied to this important thread, is that I very sadly had no suggestion to offer.
Other than getting on every possible waitlist in your area, and rechecking for any ways to get moved up on it, I regrettably don't know what to advise.


----------



## ronk (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm living in the second "subsidized housing" building since 2014. I've moved to be near different family members. Each move involved a waiting list. In both places, they offered a vacancy well before the wait time had arrived. I got caught off guard both times because I thought there wasn't a need to have money for a couple years. I am very happy in my current apartment building. I am near my parents. Dad is 92, and will likely remain where he is as long as he and his wife are able to live independently.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm not sure about the wait time, but such a place was recently built behind my house. It seems very nice and the people appear to be happy.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2022)

if you're low income why are you being turned down for having too low of an income?


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 1, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> if you're low income why are you being turned down for having too low of an income





MarciKS said:


> if you're low income why are you being turned down for having too low of an income?


Some of the affordable apts. are privately owned and they are able to set there own qualification standards. At least that is what I've been told.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 1, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> Some of the affordable apts. are privately owned and they are able to set there own qualification standards. At least that is what I've been told.


I've heard that too; lotsa corporations getting into the "affordable" housing game.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 1, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> Some of the affordable apts. are privately owned and they are able to set there own qualification standards. At least that is what I've been told.


Yes, and in addition, there are multiple different types of so-called low income rentals, and some want you to have a minimum income as proof that you will be able to regularly pay whatever portion of the rent that you *are *required to and responsible for.

Some of them also do have minimum flat rents, even if the rents above that are generally sliding according to each tenant's income.

Another reason they sometimes want to see a minimum income is because they think people who have one, might try to hide some of their income in numerous ways.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> Some of the affordable apts. are privately owned and they are able to set there own qualification standards. At least that is what I've been told.


interesting. have you looked into HUD housing? do they have section 8 housing?


----------



## sch404 (Aug 1, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> There is no affordable housing for low income seniors. I am on numerous waitlists that range from 3 to five years. I live in California so the cost of living only exacerbates the problem. I have even been rejected because my income was too low? Anyone in a similar situation and is there light at the end of the tunnel other than the ones we hear about in near death experiences?


Yes, unfortunately that is so true. Here in Thousand Oaks in Ventura County we have this wonderful low income housing agency/provider called Many Mansions. Besides having an upper income limit, they have a lower one as well. Most seniors living on just Social Security or, God forbid, SSI or disability cannot even get on a waiting list for such housing, because their income is too low. They simply do not qualify. Here in Cali we have homeless seniors living in their vehicles or in tents. Its quite sad.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 1, 2022)

The baby boomers are all retired or getting ready too. That is a whole lot of people. We will need housing and heath care. The system seems overwhelmed now, i wonder how it is going to be possible to take care of this generation unless our economic system changes radically, and soon.


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 1, 2022)

sch404 said:


> Yes, unfortunately that is so true. Here in Thousand Oaks in Ventura County we have this wonderful low income housing agency/provider called Many Mansions. Besides having an upper income limit, they have a lower one as well. Most seniors living on just Social Security or, God forbid, SSI or disability cannot even get on a waiting list for such housing, because their income is too low. They simply do not qualify. Here in Cali we have homeless seniors living in their vehicles or in tents. Its quite sad.


I met an 84 yr old woman, riddled with arthritis, at the park. She lived in a mini-van. She told me the church around the corner allowed her to sleep in the parking lot. Spirited and positive. I haven't seen her in a long time. Maybe she moved on.


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 1, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> interesting. have you looked into HUD housing? do they have section 8 housing?


Section, or what is now called housing vouchers, is the main waitlist people try for. Their are some privately run ones that have there own list. List year when I applied for the section * list, there were more than 30,000 applicants and they did a lottery drawing of 750. That's just to get on the list. No housing guarantee. Then you need to try again after a certain period of time passes.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 1, 2022)

The neighbors who just moved in tell me they found this area to wait out the 3 years to get into some sort of retirement community .
I am not sure what income levels place has as many here have a bit of all incomes ...... 
have been told by others that affordable senior apartments have a 3-5 year waiting period also.... very difficult when prices are going up and people are still on same fixed income.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 2, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I've heard that too; lotsa corporations getting into the "affordable" housing game.


Someone posted on Facebook "Be careful when looking for/applying for "affordable housing". What some developers consider affordable are not at all for many. That's what we've been seeing in our town.  @dko1951


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 2, 2022)

I grew up in a very poor area of Appalachia, in a home most of you wouldn't consider - "4 rooms and a path" - and one of the lessons I learned at a very young age was that "beggars can't be choosers".  So if you are expecting the government/tax payers/the systems/etc to provide you with heavily subsidized housing, then maybe you need to go where ever that housing might be available, and live with what ever is available.  Sure, everybody who is willing to accept some responsibility should have a roof over their head, and it is a good use of taxpayer funds to provide it, but it should be a the lowest possible cost.  Otherwise, pencil me in for "Charlie Harper's" Malibu beach house.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> I grew up in a very poor area of Appalachia, in a home most of you wouldn't consider - "4 rooms and a path" - and one of the lessons I learned at a very young age was that "beggars can't be choosers".  So if you are expecting the government/tax payers/the systems/etc to provide you with heavily subsidized housing, then maybe you need to go where ever that housing might be available, and live with what ever is available.  Sure, everybody who is willing to accept some responsibility should have a roof over their head, and it is a good use of taxpayer funds to provide it, but it should be a the lowest possible cost.  Otherwise, pencil me in for "Charlie Harper's" Malibu beach house.


However- how many people who need subsidized housing are working and paying taxes into these programs in the first place?


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 2, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> However- how many people who need subsidized housing are working and paying taxes into these programs in the first place?


Not sure what your point is, and if you think it is relevant, then you need to do the research to find the data.  As a reminder, almost half of American families pay nothing in income taxes, so I doubt that many of the folks needing subsidized housing are in the top half of earners.  I'm retired, but still pay plenty in taxes.  Does that mean I get the subsidized Malibu beach house?


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Not sure what your point is, and if you think it is relevant, then you need to do the research to find the data.  As a reminder, almost half of American families pay nothing in income taxes, so I doubt that many of the folks needing subsidized housing are in the top half of earners.  I'm retired, but still pay plenty in taxes.  Does that mean I get the subsidized Malibu beach house?


Maybe I should have just worded it as a statement.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 2, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Maybe I should have just worded it as a statement.


That wouldn't change the facts.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> That wouldn't change the facts.


What 'facts' are you referring to? 

With the exception of one individual who had serious medical conditions and two elderly retired individuals, everyone I've known who had Section 8 housing assistance was employed- and being employed includes paying taxes. 

https://eligibility.com/section-8/facts-about-housing-choice-section-8-voucher-participants

As for me personally, I've had current residence (small apartment) through numerous landlords, the second landlord asked tenants to go on Section 8.  I'm still employed, and still paying taxes. 

So regardless of your opinion, you're not better than us.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 2, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> What 'facts' are you referring to?
> 
> With the exception of one individual who had serious medical conditions and two elderly retired individuals, everyone I've known who had Section 8 housing assistance was employed- and being employed includes paying taxes.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but the facts are that if your friends qualified for section 8 housing, they most likely were not paying any federal income tax. If withheld, they get it back as a refund.  And, as i stated, I'm not opposed to subsidized housing for the truly needy.  I just think the expectation that the subsidized housing be located where most convenient and have all amenities is unrealistic.   

And I don't understand your last comment at all.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Sorry, but the facts are that if your friends qualified for section 8 housing, they most likely were not paying any federal income tax. If withheld, they get it back as a refund.  And, as i stated, I'm not opposed to subsidized housing for the truly needy.  I just think the expectation that the subsidized housing be located where most convenient and have all amenities is unrealistic.
> 
> And I don't understand your last comment at all.


I've never been one to ask anybody personal information especially financial, but I know I'M paying federal income tax because I've been full-time self-employed for many years.  I don't receive refunds.  
I have subsidized housing thru Section 8, but deal with all of my utility bills myself as I always did.  

As for expectations, maybe some people are unreasonably picky, but I'm not and have never been.  Currently I'm hoping to find a small studio (some call them efficiencies), and the only "amenities" I'm concerned about is the ability to get to a grocery store and do laundry.  I don't think that's too-high expectations.


----------



## ronk (Aug 2, 2022)

There is a difference between Affordable Housing and Subsidized Housing. Affordable Housing will likely cost more than people on a limited income can afford.


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 2, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> There is no affordable housing for low income seniors. I am on numerous waitlists that range from 3 to five years. I live in California so the cost of living only exacerbates the problem. I have even been rejected because my income was too low? Anyone in a similar situation and is there light at the end of the tunnel other than the ones we hear about in near death experiences?


I think some young people are also finding rents too high. Some seniors are staying at campsites. Some are moving to Mexico- but those rents won’t likely stay as cheap as they are.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 2, 2022)

My granddaughter researched my preferred target area for relocation then checked www.aplaceformom.com which is an aggregate website for all things senior including information about complexes in my target area. If nothing else try to avoid the red flags involving a senior complex that attempts to rush you or convince you that their apartments are going like hotcakes due to the prevailing renters crush and ask you to send them an apartment hold check. Eliminate every one that refuses your request to stay one night as a guest and prospective resident. If you are invited for a stay or limited time visit ask for permission to be introduced to the support staff and residents and feel free to ask pointed questions. Always research, research and research some more. Senior citizens outreach programs are a great source of accurate nonbiased information about most if not all aspects of the senior living template from independent living to hospice care complexes. When you feel comfortable with your A list, B list and C list possibilities glean the ratings and reviews of your target complexes from senior living apartment websites. Take the complexes own internal ratings and reviews with the proverbial grain of salt. Check, check then check again. Contacting the BBB for information is futile because members have been known to pay for "A" ratings. I hoped this helped, good luck and GOD Bless.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 3, 2022)

In the small city I live in there are a number of senior living apartment complexes. I say complexes, but they are not as large as what you find in other cities or more affluent areas. Most of them are subsidized (as mine is) and I see ads for applying to some in my Pennysaver every week. I know there is no way any of them would allow a prospective tenant to spend one night in an apartment in advance to see if they like it. If your income goes up (not counting the SS yearly raises) your rent goes up too.  

Right now there are two apartments next to me that are being repaired, painted, carpeted and cleaned before they can be rented. Every time a tenant moves out there is a process that they go through. So people on a waiting list must wait till that is completed. When a tenant moves in the apartments are clean and mine was beautiful as well. Looked brand new! It depends on the tenant how long it stays that way. Everyone automatically says or thinks "subsidized housing" is dumpy apartments but just as it is on any street or road, it depends on the people living there how well it is maintained.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 3, 2022)

ronk said:


> There is a difference between Affordable Housing and Subsidized Housing. Affordable Housing will likely cost more than people on a limited income can afford.


Yes, I've noticed that.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 4, 2022)

I love it. There's all these "programs" for seniors. One has  volunteer drivers for seniors. Every government agency from Maine to Alaska has a listing for it. They only problem is the only one volunteer is 150 miles from me.. And I can get on the list for affordable housing, and in 5 years, if I'm not dead, I might get one. There's a lot of "programs" for seniors, but they exist mainly on paper.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 4, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I love it. There's all these "programs" for seniors. One has  volunteer drivers for seniors. Every government agency from Maine to Alaska has a listing for it. They only problem is the only one volunteer is 150 miles from me.. And I can get on the list for affordable housing, and in 5 years, if I'm not dead, I might get one. There's a lot of "programs" for seniors, but they exist mainly on paper.


So true.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Sep 22, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> There is no affordable housing for low income seniors. I am on numerous waitlists that range from 3 to five years. I live in California so the cost of living only exacerbates the problem. I have even been rejected because my income was too low? Anyone in a similar situation and is there light at the end of the tunnel other than the ones we hear about in near death experiences?


not that I know of-that is at least understandable.I have looked into extensilvly if you were a really good attroney with years of HUD and senior housing availalbilty in your state ....Maybe....?? however still waiting lists......the folks I have spoken with that lived in those places hate it ...hated the rent hated the managment and lack of ....hated the maintaince .dogs snow nieghbors danger and so on........one place I found run my the methodist I think out of s.dakota...with places all over these folks all loved it......that is in all of kansas city mo and kansas that I checked on ...dozens--

there is a kansas housing resources agency in topkea that has a lot of information a  lot and readily available they are helpful but doesnt solve the rent crappy nighborhoods nighborhoods managament etc....and avaialbvlity........of actual living accomodations.......once in a great while you can have a great nieghbor etc but remember they and us are in our final years heealty at the present time or not.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 22, 2022)

I've heard many bad things about subsidized housing for seniors and others. But the worst thing is the waiting list. My toddler daughter and I were living in an unheated porch, and there was a 2-year waiting list for an apartment.

If you're the kind of person who can apply 2-5 years before you actually need something, good for you. Some people seem to be very good at negotiating the system.

Here in British Columbia there's a rental supplement, but it's pitifully small.

Shared situations can be a nightmare. I was in one that was mostly fine, until disagreements and misunderstandings about Covid procedures made it untenable.

What I did was research rental prices and vacancy rates across most of Canada. I ended up moving to a depressed area where the rents are about a third or a quarter of what they are elsewhere. There are drawbacks, but it's a decent town with shopping and services.


----------

